# The Works of Thomas Shepard Online



## VirginiaHuguenot (Jul 28, 2007)

_The Works of Thomas Shepard_ are available online:

Vol. 1 (_Life of Thomas Shepard_; _Sincere Convert_)

Vol. 2 (_The Parable of the Ten Virgins_)

Vol. 3 (_Theses Sabbaticae_; _Ineffectual Hearing of the Word_; _Meditations and Spiritual Experiences_; _The Clear Sunshine of the Gospel Breaking Forth Upon the Indians of New England_; _The Church Membership of Children_)


----------



## VirginiaHuguenot (Nov 25, 2007)

Select works of Thomas Shepard are available online here.


----------

